# Thickening agent for a sauce



## crd26a (May 18, 2009)

I've got a sauce I make at home (and use at comp's) that my wife and I both love.  It is a runny sauce (made for comp's, so didn't want thick), but my wife would like for me to be able to thicken it up.  Is there any decent agents I could use to help thickne the sauce while not impacting the flavor?  Thoughts?  Suggestions?


----------



## desertlites (May 18, 2009)

cornstarch and water to a 2 % milk consistency-I use all the time to thicken things


----------



## woodentrout (May 18, 2009)

Guar gum, does a better job at thickening than cornstarch and does not have the gluten issues if that may be a concern. Can find it in most large groceries that have a special dietary section for those with food allergies. Will also help keep things from settling out. A little goes a long ways.


----------



## fire it up (May 18, 2009)

You could always boil okra with it and then remove the okra.  Forget what it is specifically but they produce a slimy sort of thickening agent when boiled from a raw state.  Lots of cooks use it in soups and stews to thicken.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 19, 2009)

Areoroot,areowoodroot, something like that is what i have heard of useing in the past, i just render mine down on the stove. the type of "sweet" you use will thicken it also, such as jellys or jams or karo syrup.


----------



## barnone (May 30, 2009)

Try a little bit of flour. I Dont know how you make your sauce, but I add a little at a time as it comes to a boil. Then let simmer on down. Make sure you wisk it in as you add it. Doesnt affect the flavor if you don't add too much.


----------



## pops6927 (May 31, 2009)

Can you just do a reduction to it?


----------

